# Other > Research requests >  Research participants needed

## Vicky

Hi everyone, 

My name is Viktorija Petrulionyte studying MSc at Newman University and I would like to invite you to participate in a research project. The purpose of this study is to explore your understanding of green prescriptions. Green prescriptions are non-medical interventions such as gardening, physical exercise (walking), bird-watching and other nature based activities that improve mental and physical health. 

I am looking for volunteers aged 18 and over who received or are receiving medical treatment for their mental health issues and had at least one voluntary or involuntary admission to a psychiatric hospital.

The study includes: 1) Hamilton Depression Rating Scale (HDRS), 2) reading a provided article, 3) a semi-structed interview and 4) Montogomey-Asberg Depression Raring Scale. The study would approximately take 1 hour in total. The components would be completed via the internet. Confidentiality and anonymity will be maintained to a high standard. 

I am hoping to add to the understanding and the wider use of green prescriptions for mental and physical well-being. Your response is very important to my research and if you choose to take part please contact me via email below. I will send you the study details and to arrange a participation day that would be most convenient to you. 

Thank you for considering taking part in the study

Kind regards,
Viktorija Petrulionyte 

Researcher: Viktorija Petrulionyte at PETR402@newman.ac.uk
Supervisor: Dr Daniel Edgcumbe at D.Edgcumbe@newman.ac.uk

----------


## Vicky

Hi everyone,

I have made a link available for the first part of the study; https://www.esurveycreator.com/s/c4d91dd

If you choose to participate in an interview, I will contact you and the interview could be arranged. 

Thank you for your interest.

----------


## Suzi

This has been approved by me  :O:

----------

